# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Trouble with palying stroryboard from ViewModel.

## HB_4923

Hello everyone.

Is there a neat way to play storyboard from ViewModel?
Or as a last resort I need an example for execution a method e.g. StartStoryboard() in Code Behind which will be initially launched in VM.
btw, curently I'm using MVVM light framework.

Could anyone suggest or help with example?

Thanks in advance!

----------

